# Nautic Star or Sea Hunt?



## Joey2 (Aug 19, 2011)

I'm on the market for a boat. I am looking at a 22' Sea Hunt or Nautic Star. Any suggestions on which boat?


----------



## cougar (Jun 15, 2004)

Have had my sea hunt for 5 years and love it... dry ride, runs shallow enough, good workmanship... Never owned a nautical so can't speak to differences. Pm me for questions


----------



## goodwood (Mar 30, 2009)

whats the warranties on these boats?


----------



## Joey2 (Aug 19, 2011)

The Sea Hunt is 10 year warranty and Nautic Star is Lifetime. I am looking at the bay models if that question comes up.


----------



## C.Hern5972 (Jul 17, 2009)

Never owned a NS but have heard good thing on them. Lots of storage, dry ride, and runs the bays pretty well. My uncle runs a 22ft NS with a 150 on it and it seems to be solid. He has had it for about 5 yrs now. 

Sea Hunt is a solid boat and runs well in the chop. I owned a sea hunt but it has ben a while. Which model are you looking at? 

Where are you going to be fishing at?


----------



## Joey2 (Aug 19, 2011)

I like to fish East bay but I also fish Trinity and the Jetties. Then in winter I go to west bay. I currently own a 18'Kenner Vison which is a good boat it just just is a little too smalll for the Big Bay. I like to launch at Eagle Point for fishing Galveston Bay.


----------



## Joey2 (Aug 19, 2011)

The models I am looking at are the Nautic Star 22 Tournament and the Sea Hunt BX Pro 22.


----------



## DSL_PWR (Jul 22, 2009)

Joey2 said:


> The models I am looking at are the Nautic Star 22 Tournament and the Sea Hunt BX Pro 22.


I am in the same 'boat' as you are. Been comparing the NS to the SH for about a month now. Have been leaning more towards the Sea Hunt just for build/finish quality. I think that Sea Hunt offers a few extra options that NS doesn't but the one thing about NS is the lifetime warranty and hardware replacement.

However, I am looking at the 24' instead. Just that extra fishing room as well as the head compartment is worth the few extra bucks.

If you want to get the complete rundown on Sea Hunt call over to Rinkers and talk to Jan Valk 832 606 1582


----------



## ReelWork (May 21, 2004)

Sea Hunt BX22 is a nice ride... I kind of liked it more than the NS. 

If you're narrowed in on those styles, have you looked at the Blue Wave 2200 Pure Bay?


----------



## C.Hern5972 (Jul 17, 2009)

If you are leaning towards the Sea Hunt i have a good friend that owns a dealer that sells that line. If interested in the contactt let me know.. Great people and great service. The LTS 2200 triton is a killer boat.


----------



## Joey2 (Aug 19, 2011)

We have looked at a Blue wave and Triton boats. My Boat crew Wife and 2 daughters all like the Sea Hunt. They look at the height of the freeboard, seating and the hatches. For me it's console position, live wells, castnet storage and trolling motor. Having hatch supports is a big plus on windy days the girls tend to have mishaps with the hatch lids. Triton just has a slightly low freeboard. We have looked at Rangers and Skeeters it goes back to the freeboard and the price for what you are getting.


----------



## txchief (Mar 29, 2010)

I have had three Sea Hunts and find them to be a solid boat for the money. Currently running a XP21 with a Yamaha 150. Very sweet ride. 
Best part of the boat is the factory T-top especially if you fish this of the year.


----------



## Dukdogtx (Jul 30, 2009)

I too was in your boat a while back. Chose the NauticStar, but, I bought a 1900 w/150hp Yamaha. I personally thought the NS, for the money, had a nicer finish. LOVE the boat!!! Nice ride, dry, and runs shallow enough for the areas I fish; Trinity and East Bay. I put in at Spoonbill on Smith Point. I also ran her out of Port Isabel on Mexiquita flats and South Bay. Did great!!!


----------



## Mt. Houston Marine (Jun 15, 2011)

*Have you looked at the BLUEWAVE 2200 Purebay. This is a great family fishing boat. It is laid out much like the 2200 NauticStar.*
*She has a lifetime warranty and will run over 50mph with a Yamaha F-150. With a top speed over 50 she can easily cruse at mid 40 mph using much less gas than other boats that are running WIDE-OPEN at this speed. Go to www.yamaha-motor.com/outboard/products/perfbull.aspx*

*You can look up boats with Yamaha motors.*

*pm me, or call Danny 281-447-7689 for more info.*


----------



## C.Hern5972 (Jul 17, 2009)

^^^ Yes Sir


----------



## BlueWaveBoats (Dec 13, 2010)

As the Mfg of Blue Wave I of course would love to see you in one and encourage you to check us out while comparing. However let me weigh in from a mfg. point on a couple of comments. 
Warranty - If you read the details of the warranties you will most likely find that each boat has a Limited Lifetime structureal warranty and a 10 year hull warranty. This is from memory so it's worth reading the most up to date posted warranty from each Mfg. 
On the Hardware warranty - hate to say it's more of a Marketing gimmick, but it really is. When you think of the hardware on a boat that is "covered" you will find it's Stainless hinges - railing - screws and bolts - etc. there is an extremely low chance these things will outright break, which is what is covered. If they rust or loosen or anything like that it is not covered. If a boat company stands behind there boats at all they will replace a rail that just snaps in half, I know we would.

If you take the chance to compare our boats I'd like to point out a couple of features we do that no one else does at this time.
The front deck has 5 total access lids an anchor storage - custom rod rod rack storage and then the other 3 are all insulated and drained overboard to give the customer the option of not just storage but also multiple fishboxes if they really get into the meat hunting mode!
Our floor storage in the front is one of the largest in the market and you never have too much room for the bumpers/lifevests/ etc that you just need out of the way and not tieing up valuable deck storage space.
The flip seating in the rear has custom armrests for comfort and safety which are great for kids seeing how it gives them something to keep them centered in the seat. Each box is capped by a liner box, doing 2 things it keeps the less eye friendly stuff like the Foam floatation and wiring from being in your face, and keeps things placed in the box - IN THE BOX rather than allowing it to fall deep down in the bilge.
The rear livewell has our exclusive 3" pro series drain which eliminates the hassle of scales clogging your drain and no more need to net out the last few shrimp before draining, just pull the plug and everything flushes out. I think Mt. Houston above hit on the performance, compare the 3rd party testing done by Yamaha and you will find that the Pure Bay hull was not only the fastest but also the most effcient which let's you get comparable performance to the other guys but with a smaller motor and less gas used. Last but certainly not least, Our boats are proven to be fully foam filled to the extent that you can cut the boat in half and both peices will float even loaded to 1000lbs over capacity. This was done and shown in our brochure. Our goal at Blue Wave was and is never to be the cheapest or the most expensive boat on the market, just the best value for the dollar.

Sorry to be so long winded, just passionate about our boats, hope this helps and good luck in whatever decision you make for your family, and as always hope you have tight lines, sweat on your brow, and fun with the family!


----------



## ReelWork (May 21, 2004)

True on all counts... 

Don't know of too many others manufacturers with flotation and the proof to back it up like Blue Wave or Boston Whaler does.


----------



## Captain Dave (Jul 19, 2006)

Used or New ? 

Between the 2 boats the OP originally is asking about, go Nautic* . For the $, storage , ride etc. You wont find a better boat with the usable options for the $$. 

there are plenty of other boats, but you have narrowed it down quite well.

I own/run a Nautic * and have run the 22 tourney as well. 

try a search and you will come up with more stats and info on your request.


----------



## lbest (Feb 3, 2007)

I can only comment on the Sea Hunt. I have a BX24 and love it. The customer service for Sea Hunt is awesome. Jai and Larry are great people. You can probably do a search on thehullthruth.com and get a bunch of feedback about Nautic Star and Sea Hunt.


----------



## BigWW79 (Jul 12, 2011)

I recently purchase a 2011 21 bay Nautic Star and I LOVE it. I have a yamaha 150 4 stroke and full tank and 4 200+ guys we can still go 48 mph. I've had the family in the boat at the lake water skiing, fished redfish bay in a foot and a half of water, and just this weekend took it out 20 miles offshore. This weekend I filled up on thursday night and fished friday evening, saturday (20 miles offshore), and sunday running around the bay and still have half a tank. The boat is dry and runs great. So, the 22 ft boat should run great! IMO


----------



## Finatic (Oct 4, 2010)

*Nauticstar*

Joey,
I have a 22 Nautic bay and it has been the perfect bay boat for me. I live on Taylor Lake and would be happy to take you out. Mine has a 6" jackplate the factory t-top and power is a 250 e-tech. I sent you my phone # in a private message. Just call if you want to go out.
Mike
ps. Over the years I've owned everything from Whalers to Mckee and many more my last bay boat was a Blue Wave and it was a really good boat. The Nauti is better.


----------



## trashcanslam (Mar 7, 2006)

Nautic Star all the way. The 2200 TE is the best. I've been out in Lake Calcasieu in a 20knot South Wind in the summer with no problems and even in the winter when a cold front is blowing in. This boat will surprise you.


----------



## 22nautictourney (Oct 14, 2010)

*22 Nautic Star*

:texasflag I have owned my 22 Nautic TE with a 225Yamaha VMAX VHO for just at one year now, I love this boat! :cheers:. Great boat, dry boat, lots of storage, Lots of power. great engine.

At the end of the day their are several good bay boats. You have got to like the layout, like the ride, like the dealer and catch fish!

Good Luck!


----------

